# New to a DA, advise needed ASAP



## blue_entice (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys

Please don’t judge... I purchased a challenge xtreme DA from argos today as it was the only one I could get hold of on such short notice, i’m getting married in a few days and driving my car to the church so last min detail. I’ve never used a da before and I only want to fill some swirl marks. What speed setting would you guys suggest using with poorboys white diamond and the supplied pad? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

In the time available get a product that fills swirls and then put a wax or sealant over the top.

It will look ace and you will not get a wrecked paint job.

Poorboys black hole springs to mind.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

blue_entice said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Please don't judge... I purchased a challenge xtreme DA from argos today as it was the only one I could get hold of on such short notice, i'm getting married in a few days and driving my car to the church so last min detail. I've never used a da before and I only want to fill some swirl marks. What speed setting would you guys suggest using with poorboys white diamond and the supplied pad?
> 
> Thanks


What choice of speeds and what do they equate to (if a numbered dial) ?

I'm sure I read over the weekend that someone had used one of these from Argos and got along well with it...

I'd be tempted with something like AG SRP initially, followed by your poor boys and then add a coat of wax and hopefully it'll be looking a brilliant


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

From your previous posts you have some AG SRP so its probably worth using that to fill the swirls. Goes on pretty well by machine!


----------



## blue_entice (May 10, 2009)

I’ve got some Auto glym super resin but I never thought it was safe to use with a machine, i was always under the impression it was too abrasive. My DA speeds 1-6 if that helps?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah its only extremely light cut and a fair amount of fill. Heres a thread about doing it by machine...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391611


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Machine is quoted as 1500 - 6800rpm with a soft start function.

a seach for argos polisher on here might help you 

Blind suggestion - start on speed one to spread the polish, working up to speed three for a pass or two (dependent upon the working time of the polish) and then back down to speed one for a final pass might be a good start point.

A couple of points
- watch the speed dial, it can creep up with the vibration of the machine, maybe just tape it on speed 2/3 if you encounter this
- the power cable is only 1m so make sure you have a suitable extension cable 
- don't rush ! make sure the paintwork is as clean as you can get it before starting with the polisher, last thing you need is picking up dirt on the polishing pad and grinding that into your paintwork


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

I have an Argos DA.

First - take a deep breath and be calm. Taking your time and going nice and steadily will reap the rewards.

IIRC White Diamond is a glaze/filler so should be great for hiding the swirls but I haven't used it so have no personal experience.

The supplied pad is pretty big so really only workable on large, flat surfaces such as the roof. If you've got tight curves you'll need different backing plates OR just work the White Diamond by hand.

Maybe these:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html

I'd go for a 90mm one with these:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-100mm-hydro-tech-pads-cat10.html

Speeds 3-4 should be fine.

Remember - take your time.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I find fillers to be a crappy thing to use and avoid them. I'd simply put a medium hard (often orange) pad on it, slam a 1-Step polish on it (Sonax Profiline 04-06 EX etc) on it and DA the swirls away.

Make sure surface is clean (no sand/dirt or other hard corns). Put on pad, push pad on a few spots on the car without running the machine to distribute, go slow speed initially for a few seconds to smeardistribute it all a bit, then go maximum and do a slow 5cm-ish per second move in lines horizontally, then all again vertically (criss cross) and so on a few times to work the compound properly (1 step has to break down from large to small particles to leave a shiny finish).

And that's all there is to it, it's not rocket science.

Don't smear the stuff on plastics (put tape on there) and don't smack your DAs sides into something or hold it too slanted. Then it's fairly childs play.


----------

